# Problem with wireless

## roel_vz

There seems to be a problem with my wireless LAN adapter on my notebook. The wired network works fine.

The card did work in windows XP: 802.11b USB Wireless LAN adapter - Silicon integrated systems corp.

I'm starting to think there must be some hardware problem now, this is what I did.

With ifconfig -a I get the following interfaces:

eth0 -> for the wired connection (this one works fine)

lo -> local loopback

sit0 ->IPv6-in-IPv4 (internal interface)

So there's nothing there for the wireless

Then I tried lspci to see if it's there, and I don't think it is!

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev f6)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

0000:00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13) This is for wired connection, not wireless

0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 0 :Cool: 

0000:02:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

0000:02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0 :Cool: 

So, since it uses USB, I tried lsusb, and it shows up (i think):

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0457:0162 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

But when I ask lsusb for more information: lsusb -v then there are errors for this device:

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0457:0162 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=110:Connection timed out)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0457 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

  idProduct          0x0162

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                0

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

cannot get config descriptor 0, Connection timed out (110)

Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=110:Connection timed out)

Does anyone know what's wrong?

Thanks

----------

## loisl

Hai,

what does Your syslog say? does hotplug recognize the USB WLAN stick?

The only ones supported with kernel 2.6.12 are based on the ZyDAS ZD1201 chipset (include CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 in Your kernel .config).

As of the kernel configuration help screen You need additional firmware files as well.

----------

## roel_vz

First of all,  it's not really a WLAN Stick. It's inside the computer...

The log says:

Sep 27 16:21:52 roel-laptop usb 3-2: usbfs: process 4973 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

Sep 27 16:21:52 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -110

Sep 27 16:21:52 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -110

Sep 27 16:21:52 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -110

Sep 27 16:21:52 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -110

...

Sep 27 16:21:57 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

Sep 27 16:21:57 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

Sep 27 16:21:57 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

Sep 27 16:21:58 roel-laptop usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

...

----------

## loisl

Hai Roel,

It does not matter if the device is plugged into an external USB bus port or if it is permanently connected to an internal USB bus.

For me the syslog messages You have provided don't look if they are related to the problem.

Is there a means to switch the device on/off? then look for messages related to this action. You should enable verbose logging in Your udev config as well (last line in /etc/udev/udev.confg).

----------

